# especially for you ladies



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is one for the ladies.

http://www.flixxy.com/sexy-window-cleaner-at-the-hair-salon.htm


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A window cleaner with a pussy, :? 

tony


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Lovely pussy!


----------

